# Faster torrent speeds(Router-Client Config.)



## yrana2002 (Dec 1, 2005)

I dont know about other BT applications, but since i've been using bitcomet only, here's my guide:
IF you do the following you should end up with around the best possible speeds: 
1) *Configure Port Forwarding
*
BitComet requires you to be able to receive incoming connections. If you're behind a NAT router (this does not apply to modems) but don't have port forwarding configured properly, incoming connections will be stopped by your router (won't reach your computer) and you'll end up with speeds of only a small percentage of what you're capable of getting. You need to configure port forwarding so your router knows that the incoming connections are for BitComet and will be allowed through (forwarded) to your computer.

An easy way to see if your port forwarding is configured properly or not is to see if you're receiving incoming connections to BitComet by doing the following test...

Start downloading a torrent that has lots of seeds/peers (like 100+), wait 5 minutes then look in the Peers section (bottom left of BitComet). Under the 'Initiation' column on the bottom pane, look to see if some peers are listed as Remote or if they're all Local. Make sure you scroll all the way down the list and look at all of them.

If you have a mix of Remote and Local, it's a sign that your port forwarding is configured properly already (probably done automatically via UPnP) -- so skip to the next section.

Note: It doesn't matter how many Remote/Local connections you have, all that matters is you have both.

If you only have Local initiated connections (and possibly also NAT Traversal connections) it means incoming connections are most probably being stopped by your router or firewall, so you need to configure port forwarding.

To configure port forwarding, open up BitComet and go to Options > Preferences.
Here you need to enter a single "Listen Port" to be used for BitComet. It's best to use a listen port between 49152 and 65534 because they're classed as "Dynamic and/or Private Ports" by IANA, so nothing else should be using them by default and they're not the standard ones blocked by ISPs or trackers, but you can enter any other port you wish. It's strongly recommended that you don't use any between 1-5000, 6881-6999 or any listed on this page to avoid compatability problems. Again, it's best to choose a number between 49152 and 65534.
Write down your Listen Port number before clicking OK to exit out of BitComet's preferences.

Next, in windows, click 'Start' then 'Run...'
Type 'cmd' and press enter.

You should now be at a command prompt, so type 'ipconfig' and press enter. It should show you something similar to this:

"IP Address" is your computers IP address that you need to forward the port to.

"Default Gateway" should be your routers internal IP address.

Write down both of these numbers and then you can close the command prompt window.

Now you have all the information required to configure port forwarding in your router. Hopefully you can find your router on this list and view step-by-step port forwarding instructions. *For BSNL broadband users, the router will most likely be SMARTAX MT882*. If you don't know the username and password for your router, check your user guide or see the default password list.

When configuring port forwarding in your router, you need to do the following...
Log in to your router by entering the "Default Gateway" (the number you wrote down earlier from the ipconfig) into your web browser.( 198.168.1.1)
Enter username & password as admin(default)
Go to NAT & enable NAT.

Then navigate to the section for Virtual Server and forward the "Listen Port" that you entered in BitComet's preferences to your computers "IP Address" for TCP & UDP. If it asks for a 'start port' and 'end port', enter your Listen Port in both. If it doesnt have an option for "TCP & UDP" together, first do port forwarding for TCP then repeat the process and choose UDP the second time. 

After you've done that, restart BitComet and try the test for Remote connections again. If you set up port forwarding correctly you should now be getting some Remote connections -- along with greatly increased speeds.

2) *Allow BitComet access through any firewalls*

Windows XP SP2 Firewall

Whenever 'Listen Port' is mentioned, it refers to the Listen Port you have chosen here in BitComet:
Options > Preferences > "Listen Port"

Go to Start > Settings > Control Panel > Network and Internet Connections > Network Connections.

Right click the Local Area Connection and choose Properties (if there is more than one use the one that says Connected underneath). Then click the Advanced tab.

Click the Settings button and go to the "Exceptions" tab. Click the Add Program button. Select BitComet then click OK.
A Simiar process can be adopted for various other firewalls.

3) *Increase the number of connections BitComet can use
*
By default, BitComet allows very few peer connections per task. Although this may give slower speeds when you first install BitComet, the stability is increased, which is probably the best way to release a software like this. After people have it installed an running stable, they can start to tinker.

A good deal of extra speed can usually be gained by simply increasing the following:

Options > Preferences > Advanced > Connection > "Maximum Connections per task"
Options > Preferences > Advanced > Connection > "Connections to keep per task"

Please note that more isn't always better and setting these values too high could give you slower speeds and/or make your modem/router disconnect. For example, some people will tell you to set the "Maximum Connections per task" to 1000... while it might work great for them, it could have a negative effect on your setup.

5) *Select a Fast Tracker*

Public trackers usually give poor speeds compared to Private trackers, but they have more content. Public trackers can be used by anyone and there are rarely any penalties towards those who choose not to upload, so they generally give slower speeds. Private trackers require (free) membership and members must maintain a certain download:upload ratio, so there are a lot more people uploading ('seeding') and downloads are much faster.

If you want faster download speeds, try using a private tracker that has a better seed to peer ratio (more people uploading). 
Did i mention that you have to maintain a good upload ratio & even seed dead torrents to keep connection with the tracker. Or else, you're likely to be kicked outta there.
A list to best private trackers

Courtesy----
Dragosani.


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 1, 2005)

awesome post dude , really helped 

thx a ton !!!


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 1, 2005)

Ok now for MTNL users using D-LINK 502T ROUTERS, login to ur *192.168.1.1 and then go to Advanced --> Virtual Servers, make sure PVC0 is selected, then in the box below, click on USER radio button, then click ADD, Enter any name, then select TCP, UDP and then enter any port mentioned above, i used 65533. Enter the same port in both End and Start ports. Enter the same port in Port Map. Click AApply and then, ADD this rule to APPLIED RULES. Click apply and then Save and Reboot. Save and Reboot is located Tools --> System.

Make sure u enter the same port as mentioned in ur Bit-Torrent Client. Preferably use between 49152 and 65534. I m using Azureus, then Run a test in Azureus, using Tools --> NAT/FIREWALL TEST with the port u selected. Also provide full privelages to ur client.

Well this did work for me, and after using azureus for nearly 3-4 months, i got to see green face for the first time.   

*@yrana* if u cud change the title of the thread as this for MTNL also now


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Dec 26, 2005)

*This post was blatantly copied from P2PForums and No credit was given to the original author .. *


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 27, 2005)

Does the first point apply to Sify BB Users also?


----------



## yrana2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> Does the first point apply to Sify BB Users also?


Absolutely, Just search through the link provided for ur network router and follow the other steps promptly.
 8)


----------



## navjotjsingh (Dec 28, 2005)

How will I know which is my router as Sify just provide us a cable line to our lan card. That's it.


----------



## yrana2002 (Dec 28, 2005)

Open command prompt and type:
ipconfig
Note down the default gateway value(192.16..) for eg,
Type the value in addressbar your browser.
If asked for a password, check your manual or see the default password list 
here
Type the password and follow the above mentioned steps.
Savvy!


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 30, 2005)

I wrote a guide (sort of ) abt TCP connections. 
Check it if you are interested.
Of TCP connections, SP2 and Faster Torrents Download Speeds


----------



## adityaksharma (Dec 30, 2005)

awesome!!! thx


----------



## rollcage (Jan 2, 2006)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> Ok now for MTNL users using D-LINK 502T ROUTERS, login to ur *192.168.1.1 and then go to Advanced --> Virtual Servers, make sure PVC0 is selected, then in the box below, click on USER radio button, then click ADD, Enter any name, then select TCP, UDP and then enter any port mentioned above, i used 65533. Enter the same port in both End and Start ports. Enter the same port in Port Map. Click AApply and then, ADD this rule to APPLIED RULES. Click apply and then Save and Reboot. Save and Reboot is located Tools --> System.
> 
> Make sure u enter the same port as mentioned in ur Bit-Torrent Client. Preferably use between 49152 and 65534. I m using Azureus, then Run a test in Azureus, using Tools --> NAT/FIREWALL TEST with the port u selected. Also provide full privelages to ur client.
> 
> Well this did work for me, and after using azureus for nearly 3-4 months, i got to see green face for the first time.


Thanx man it worked


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jan 2, 2006)

This method did not worked for Sify BB.


----------



## rollcage (Jan 2, 2006)

This works if you have a router .. 
and shwetanshu has posted for MTNL Triband on Dlink-502T
yrana2002 For BSNL broadband users


----------



## avdhut_s (Feb 4, 2006)

didnt work for my TATA Indicomm Broadband

*is it becase i hv dynamic ip?*

whnever i tried config router by using default gateway(10.45.98.1) no page opens...

Any ideas how to make it work?


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 5, 2006)

Well i am on Hathway Cable Net..Connection... same prob as above..No page opens when Default Gateway is typed in address bar..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 5, 2006)

This method will not work for Cable Net Connections!


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 5, 2006)

Damn...Bad Luck...


----------



## yrana2002 (Feb 5, 2006)

avdhut_s said:
			
		

> didnt work for my TATA Indicomm Broadband
> 
> *is it becase i hv dynamic ip?*
> 
> ...



Which router do u or ISP use? Indicomm users mostly have SMC routers. 
Check with any documentation provided and see how to configure it from the link given:
Tutorial


Otherwise, if u have Upnp enabled, you can check it from Network Connections->My Network Places. 
There would be a device there(hopefully) with model no. and then check it from the link.


----------



## bholu (Feb 11, 2006)

hey guys i'm using bitcomet, my first download was at the speed of 100kbps but afterword now i'm getting only 5-9 kbps. i'm using hathway connection.


----------



## Dipen01 (Feb 14, 2006)

Me too on Hathway...same problem...Dunno...


----------



## sagardani (Mar 13, 2006)

what about iqara broadband users?? my connection is cable 256kb/s iqara. so which is my router?


----------



## yrana2002 (Mar 13, 2006)

We really cant tell because the ISP maybe providing different routers for different plans. 
However, my knowledge tells me that its got to be a *Motorola Surfboard SB5100*. Is it? Check with the manual or anything provided with the modem. There maybe the no. on the router hardware itself.

*Savvy*


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 13, 2006)

yrana2002 said:
			
		

> We really cant tell because the ISP maybe providing different routers for different plans.
> However, my knowledge tells me that its got to be a *Motorola Surfboard SB5100*. Is it? Check with the manual or anything provided with the modem. There maybe the no. on the router hardware itself.
> 
> *Savvy*




Hey there...

yeah its the same modem...well Black and horizontal.. this one..

will confirm its model no...

*img125.imageshack.us/img125/4465/motorolasb51007pu.th.jpg

So what do if i have same thing


----------



## rajesh201985 (May 19, 2006)

shwetanshu said:
			
		

> Ok now for MTNL users using D-LINK 502T ROUTERS, login to ur *192.168.1.1 and then go to Advanced --> Virtual Servers, make sure PVC0 is selected, then in the box below, click on USER radio button, then click ADD, Enter any name, then select TCP, UDP and then enter any port mentioned above, i used 65533. Enter the same port in both End and Start ports. Enter the same port in Port Map. Click AApply and then, ADD this rule to APPLIED RULES. Click apply and then Save and Reboot. Save and Reboot is located Tools --> System.
> 
> Make sure u enter the same port as mentioned in ur Bit-Torrent Client. Preferably use between 49152 and 65534. I m using Azureus, then Run a test in Azureus, using Tools --> NAT/FIREWALL TEST with the port u selected. Also provide full privelages to ur client.
> 
> ...



this helped a lot i too got dlink 502t an airtel connection of 256kbps the working is same as u said but a slight change is that u must make ur connection as static (this can be done =go to network connections and properties in that internet protocol tcp/ip click on properties and make the ip setting by ur self that is ip:192.168.1.100,subnet:255.255.255.0,default gateway is useally:192.168.1.1 and for dns and secondary dns contact ut service provider click on apply now u must get replay for that setting just ping an ip for that.

1later in browser type *192.168.1.1  and u will get a sceen type 
username:admin
pass:admin

2there click on advance and  on virtual servers there u must set to pvc0 in the below u can see an lan ip (this is import:click on the new ip and assian the ip given before that is 192.168.1.100 and name it and apply after this u must see a static type below

3 and again click on virtual servers at this u must see ur ip on the lan ip list 
now click on the user list and add a new one with name of ur choice port number same on start and end ports i has taken 65533 and also same number for port map and click apply later on the applied rules u will get ur name click on that and apply 

4then logout

5go to azureus and select options from in the tcp/ip listen port must set to 65533 and nat/firewall test check with that port number it must work now and it says ok

7 thats it man u r done that all the belldy lamps glow in green 

best of luck bye


----------



## ymhatre (May 20, 2006)

one more hathway user here....
same motorolla board....
please help...(yrana)


----------



## abracadabra (May 20, 2006)

mann thiz doest help with a tata indicom connection. 

While trying to access the NAPT settings it asks for a username and password. When i refferred to the default password list link that you had provided it doesnt seem to be feature over there. 

it says it doesnt have a username and password. it also doesnt acccept a blank username and password. i make use of a router from Xavi Technologies model X7721r+​


----------



## Dipen01 (May 20, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> one more hathway user here....
> same motorolla board....
> please help...(yrana)



Hathway sucks hard time man... i am on 256 Kbps connection and i get download speed of around 8-9 kbps...

Its pathetic...


----------



## shyamno (May 20, 2006)

can any one help me in downloading through Bit comet,I am totally new to this.

I am downloading a torrent file,But the download speed it somewhat near 1-4KB/s and it doesn't change much.While I am using BSNL BB 256 kbps connection.

Also I think the speed is too low.

Please help me in configuring to the best download speed.

*img416.imageshack.us/img416/8590/untitled15yj.jpg


----------



## ymhatre (May 20, 2006)

@Dipen01
mine gets around 12 kbs........
but this was not the case first...
first it was touching the limits at 22 - 29 kbps
but now its on land with max 5 - 12 kbps

ME too having same 256 kbps infact a night 8 pm - 8am plan...
same feeling about hathway...
it niether provides any LAN service here in mumbai...

Can anyone tell me best service available in mumbai(VILE PARLE)
I download a lot daily about (200 - 500 mb)
to hatway i pay 541 Rs/ month
so can nu guys please tell me some cool ISP with their plan..
requirements r 

LAN

monthly charge not to exceed 650 - 700 Rs

preferably a night bird plan.... tht starts from atleast 9.00pm(preferably will be 8.00pm)

daily download allowed shld be more than 200 mb

speed shld be atleast 256kbps(wuld glad to hav 512)

SHLD BE AVAILABLE IN VILE PARLE EAST...


----------



## wizrulz (May 21, 2006)

ymhatre said:
			
		

> @Dipen01
> mine gets around 12 kbs........
> but this was not the case first...
> first it was touching the limits at 22 - 29 kbps
> ...



U in parle (E)...many of my friends have opted for local cable wala conection.....whats the rate for u form the local cable wala.


----------



## ymhatre (May 21, 2006)

i hav no info about my local cable wala...
But i heard tht its costlier than hathway n speed is also dump......


----------



## wizrulz (May 21, 2006)

I also have problem with bitcomet d/l speed
I get 5-6 kbps speed max is six......
But in between for one day i got speed of 29-30kbps.....but just one day
i am haveing connection local cable one(7 Star)
i also have all peers conenction LOCAL  and some times frm NAT traversal(what is this??)
can anyone tell me to have soem remote conections....
i also have seen that peers d/l at speed between 50kbps to 150kbps
How is that possible???
i do not want that sped but atleast 30 or say 15 kbps ..i wil lbe happy
help me out guys


----------



## Dipen01 (May 21, 2006)

Hathway is also cable wallah only... i am charged 400 + 10% tax for 1 month  - 256 Kbps - Nightbird 8 -8  and speed i get is  around 8 - 12kbps..

But i get one advantage : Its top Secret


----------



## ymhatre (May 21, 2006)

hey hey....
dont say tht here...
If hathway finds u doing tht u will be charged....
u r not allowed to enoy two things at a fare of one.....
Please edit tht


----------



## yrana2002 (May 26, 2006)

For all those best broadband offer queries, you should check out this thread: 
Best BB offers

Personally, i think *Dataone(BSNL)* is the best a common man can get at this moment. 
Its cheap, fast (trust me), reliable, and provides happy hours too.
There have been hardly a day or two where the server is down or any other billing issue has come up in my case.




			
				abracadabra said:
			
		

> mann thiz doest help with a tata indicom connection.
> 
> While trying to access the NAPT settings it asks for a username and password.
> it says it doesnt have a username and password. it also doesnt acccept a blank username and password. i make use of a router from Xavi Technologies model X7721r+



For this model, please see the steps on this page for configuration with *Bitcomet*:

PortForward for X7721r+
Please see the tutorial properly..

Regarding the Motorola users, i cant guarantee this will work, but you should try out this link. But please proceed cautiously:
Motorola SufBoard Forwarding

*Savvy*


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 8, 2006)

What Is Nat Traversal???


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 8, 2006)

webopedia said:
			
		

> Short for Network Address Translation, an Internet standard that enables a local-area network (LAN) to use one set of IP addresses for internal traffic and a second set of addresses for external traffic. A NAT box located where the LAN meets the Internet makes all necessary IP address translations.
> 
> NAT serves three main purposes:
> # Provides a type of firewall by hiding internal IP addresses
> ...



*Savvy*


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 8, 2006)

I have a local cable connection...how can i do port forwarding???...
I can provide u with my default gateway if u want??
ALso i want to knwo is this all tweaking legal???


----------



## iMav (Nov 8, 2006)

koi sify BB ka jhol batao


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 8, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> koi sify BB ka jhol batao



which router does sify uses???


----------



## iMav (Nov 8, 2006)

i don know ...


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 8, 2006)

mAV3 said:
			
		

> i don know ...



ask SIFY wala....call them....


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 9, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> I have a local cable connection...how can i do port forwarding???...
> I can provide u with my default gateway if u want??
> ALso i want to knwo is this all tweaking legal???



I dont think port forwarding is available for cablenets, because you basically dont have a router of your own. 
Tweaking isnt illegal because you have the authority of changing the settings of your own router(if you own one) as per your requirements.

*Savvy*


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 9, 2006)

How to find open port for utorrent????


----------



## yrana2002 (Nov 9, 2006)

> How to find open port for utorrent????


Well, there isnt any need to find open torrent for utorrent. 
You need to create an open port by *port forwarding* in your router & use that port with utorrent client.

Please see the tutorial clearly.

*Savvy*


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 11, 2006)

Okay i wantto know can this happen:

can my local cable wala auto disconnect the net when i am not browsing and just downloading.....means when i am surfing it  doesnt gets disconnected...but when i am just d/ling then after evry 15 min or so the donnection gets disconnected and i have to restart the connection.


----------



## iMav (Nov 11, 2006)

yes it can happen however the time period u said is too short in my case (sify bb) it says an invalid session after around 12 hrs i hv to dis-connect and re-connect


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Nov 12, 2006)

can anyone reply and say how it  should be done in AZUREUS!!!!

mine is airtel broadband...256kbps/500 monthly


----------



## MysticHalo (Nov 12, 2006)

for the sify peeps...i get decent speeds with Azureus and PORT 3XXXX.
Although Azureus shows a NAT problem  . Make sure all the prost are unchecked in  the PCGuard if u use SifyBB clent
Dunno why, but i was really struggling with uTorrent


----------



## yrana2002 (Dec 3, 2006)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> can anyone reply and say how it  should be done in AZUREUS!!!!
> 
> mine is airtel broadband...256kbps/500 monthly



Azureus configuration is same for Bitcomet. The only thing you have to do is enter the correct port number in configuration options,(which you should have port forwarded through your router), enable NAT, DHT and hopefully, you'll be good.
Only thing you wont get more than 25kBps on Azureus as it reserves rest of bandwidth for uploading. Thats the major reason i use Bitcomet.

*Savvy*


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 4, 2006)

Has anybody find out tweaks for CABLE net-connection???


----------



## lalam (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey what about azureus anyone?


----------

